# Steepest hill in Portland?



## MWPDX

Anybody know what it is? Or a good way to find it? I did some googling but didn't really find anything useful.


----------



## mquetel

I would bet the steepest is either SW College ST or NW Brynwood LN (each has nice stretches over 20%), but can't offer any kind of definitive answer. I'd suggest the best way to find out is to head out on this ride in a couple weeks. Experience the route, ask the riders.... it will take you over some of the most obnoxious terrain that Portland has to offer. Enjoy!


----------



## nwroadie

I would also add Miller (the section prior to connecting to Thompson) and Devoto up to Skyline; both are steep and sustained.


----------



## MWPDX

Hah, wow. Just checked that out on the google streetview thing. Judging by the angle between the houses/trees/fence posts and the street, it looks pretty intense.


----------



## bahueh

*I've ridden them all...*



nwroadie said:


> I would also add Miller (the section prior to connecting to Thompson) and Devoto up to Skyline; both are steep and sustained.


and they're all equally painful..but only a few blocks long....
from my friends at the water bureau, they say College is the steepest.......but I have friends who ride who swear its Brynewood, hands down. I'd trust them more...


----------



## Argentius

Absolutely. Brynwood is RIDICULOUS. 

If it is wet out, don't expect to get up it with most road gearing.

In 39 x 25 I can barely climb the thing seated.

Some suggest that College might have a portion that's technically steeper but that might be a foot or two.

Brynwood is far harder.


----------



## danielc

Argentius said:


> Absolutely. Brynwood is RIDICULOUS.
> 
> If it is wet out, don't expect to get up it with most road gearing.
> 
> In 39 x 25 I can barely climb the thing seated.
> 
> Some suggest that College might have a portion that's technically steeper but that might be a foot or two.
> 
> Brynwood is far harder.


I've done College a few times and there are some short really steep sections that I just could not do seated or I was going to pop a wheelie in my 39x23. However there are little driveways that you can pull into to catch your breath. 

DeVoto is also a stand only for me and it goes through a psuedo suburb back up to Skyline. 

I have never done Brynwood but I will for the first time this Saturday! Seems like there will be a few opportunities to do pull outs to catch your breath. I think its definitely going to be hard as it is only April and not July!


----------

